# BIG BANG THEORY GETTING HIP AND ADDING



## wellington (Mar 4, 2015)

a turtle on board. I caught a peak of it. It's a tortoise and looks to be a sulcata. So, who sold them the sulcata
Anyone else see this or watch them?


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry! ! !I never watch that show! !! !

I know, it is very popular show but just not interest me.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll place my bet on Tom .


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2015)

I saw a promo where it looked like Amy and Sheldon might announce they were getting married, but after the pregnant pause, they said instead, "We're getting a TURTLE!!" The show hasn't aired yet, has it?


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 4, 2015)

I saw that too! I'm very curious! I saw the little dude floating by on the opening credits


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 4, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I saw a promo where it looked like Amy and Sheldon might announce they were getting married, but after the pregnant pause, they said instead, "We're getting a TURTLE!!" The show hasn't aired yet, has it?


Nope, not yet. Will air Thursday


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, tomorrow night. I don't think @Tom has any babies to have been the one. 
I don't watch it all the time but I do watch it. Will be watching tomorrow


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope. That wasn't me. Don't know who does the animals for that show.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 4, 2015)

We here at the ranch are regular viewers. We even watch, and enjoy the reruns…


----------



## newCH (Mar 4, 2015)

Have to admit, we are BIG fans at my house. This is partially
how Sheldon got his name & nickname....Sheldor the Conqueror is from the show. I didnt see where they showed a turtle. Hmmm, if it really
is a tortoise not a turtle, wouldnt they have called it by the correct name ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 4, 2015)

newCH said:


> Hmmm, if it really
> is a tortoise not a turtle, wouldnt they have called it by the correct name ?


 But all tortoises are turtles…


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes confusing and in this forum and in the USA we seperate the two but I have read and been told on here too that they are turtles. I don't like it though
Tomorrow night it happens.


----------



## newCH (Mar 5, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But all tortoises are turtles…


Ok, cool. Didnt know that !
Just thinking if they were scientists that they would be precise, but then turtle sounds more
familar to lots of people.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 5, 2015)

The anticipation builds...


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> Nope. That wasn't me. Don't know who does the animals for that show.


Man I lost! Haha


----------



## wellington (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey, anyone watching? That doesn't look like a sully that they are showng so far. Def not what was on the previews. Okay, I need to let it play out and see what they really get if anything.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 5, 2015)

wellington said:


> Hey, anyone watching? That doesn't look like a sully that they are showng so far. Def not what was on the previews. Okay, I need to let it play out and see what they really get if anything.


It's not on yet here


----------



## wellington (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, it's over here. I will not say what happens to not give it away for those who haven't seen it yet, but , hmmm, which expression fits the ending. Don't say yet


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 5, 2015)

wellington said:


> Okay, it's over here. I will not say what happens to not give it away for those who haven't seen it yet, but , hmmm, which expression fits the ending. Don't say yet


It will be on in about 15 minutes


----------



## newCH (Mar 5, 2015)

Disappointed !


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2015)

It won't be on for a couple hours yet here, so please don't do the spoiler thing.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2015)

I am a big fan, I have seen turyle for the promos for awhile, but i imagine it will be a tortoise. If they end up getting it that is, though I hope it is not a sully, they both live in apartments.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2015)

They def. looked like russians to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 6, 2015)

Here I was thinking box turtle


----------



## Itort (Mar 6, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I was thinking box turtle


 I agree. Domed shell, smaller head, and moved like box turtle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 6, 2015)

Itort said:


> I agree. Domed shell, smaller head, and moved like box turtle.


And the one, “Shellie" was talking to in one shot looked like it had an overgrown beak.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2015)

For sure a Box turtle to me, too. However, on the commercial for the show, it was for sure a sulcata hatchling. Then they get nothing, disappointed


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2015)

The tortoises on the left side of the display were Russians, but the one they were looking to buy was actually a 3-toed box turtle. I'm so glad they didn't get it. Popular shows like this one have a big impact on real life animals.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> The tortoises on the left side of the display were Russians, but the one they were looking to buy was actually a 3-toed box turtle. I'm so glad they didn't get it. Popular shows like this one have a big impact on real life animals.



I didn't see the russians. But, your right, never thought about what it would do to turtles/tortoises should they have gotten one. It usually doesn't end up good for the animals.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 6, 2015)

I would have offered my services to the show on proper care. A show that popular actually showing proper care would be pretty neat.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I would have offered my services to the show on proper care. A show that popular actually showing proper care would be pretty neat.



That would be very cool, if that could have happened. Just think of the tortoises and turtles lives that would be greatly changed.


----------

